# Buck with undescended testicle



## cindyg (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi all, just looking for some advice here.  A buckling that I just sold has turned out to have an undescended testicle.  The vet has told the new owner that he should not be bred as he will pass this along.  To wether him is going to cost her a fair bit of cash as it is more complicated to do, as well as what she has already spent.  The sire, my buck is fine, and other bucklings from him are all fine, some are still intact, some have been banded but I've not heard back from any other buyers about any problems.  Should I stop using my buck to breed?  Is this in fact hereditary?  Should I offer to help with the vet expenses?  This is the first time I've ever faced something not right with the kids I've sold, and am not sure what to do.  This is not a registered buck by the way and I don't think she was actually planning to breed him, more keep as a pet.  Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 25, 2013)

Undescended testes can be either hereditary or congenital.  If you have never had the issue with any other offspring from your buck than I would feel fine using him.  

The little guy should not be used for breeding.  

As far as what to do for the purchaser.... If it were me, I would offer to replace the buck with another one.  If she is really attached to this one as a pet that could be problematic.  What you do will depend on your business model.  Are you primarily in the business of supplying breeding stock or pets?  If pets, you may want to consider helping with the bills.  If you primarily sell breeding stock, than I wouldn't.  Offering to replace the buck will cover this.  I raise commercial meat goats so I may have different perspective than most people.  

Everything else aside, carefully consider what you do.  Whatever your response is it will impact your business, be it positively or negatively.  Consider what the consequences will be for any response.  If not offering to pay for the bills will result in lost business, it may be worth it to pay them.


----------



## cindyg (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks Jodie, this is pretty much what I had been thinking.  I am not a big breeder as such, just want to milk a few does and can't keep all the kids, so sell them on.  Replacement is a bit hard just now, the only other buckling I have is a registered one, but I have offered him to her at a discounted price, and of course, applying what she had already paid for the first little guy.  The two of them are practically identical as it happens.  I also offered to pay half of the vet fee to wether him if she wants to keep him.  Another option I've suggested is that she have the pick of any born in the next little while, I have a couple of does coming up due.  Whatever happens, the buckling will be wethered, no breeding for him.  This is fair, wouldn't you say?   Will wait to see what she decides to do.  Cheers.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 27, 2013)

I think that you are very generous in your offers to compensate the buyer. Some would have said you bought it, it is your problem. These people probably are not in business now. These people give honest people like us a bad name.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Oct 27, 2013)

I do think though that the buyer should also take into consideration that you said that you are not a big time breeder of seedstock goats and just selling off excess goats that you are not using. If you were a big breeder of registered goats and supplying registered show animals and one of those goats turned up with a condition such as this, then this would hurt your biz. Otherwise, just give her what she asks for within reason so that she is a happy camper.


----------



## cindyg (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, I made the offer and she has decided to keep the little guy, as they are already in love with him, and won't take anything from me toward his vet fees.  She wants a doeling and so if I get one from the next kiddings coming up she hopes we can do a "deal"... which of course we will so it seems everyone is happy.  It's always great when everyone is nice, don't you think?


----------



## cindyg (Nov 7, 2013)

Sad update to this story, just heard today that he didn't make it through the surgery.  Vet has no idea why as he was healthy.  When my does kid, I will offer first pick to this buyer.  I hate it when this kind of thing happens. :-(


----------



## elevan (Nov 7, 2013)

Sometimes things just happen without an explanation.  It's good of you to offer them a replacement.


----------



## Amarisus (Nov 7, 2013)

So sorry that happened  Maybe he was allergic to the anesthetic? Either way it is very nice of you to offer replacements


----------



## cindyg (Nov 7, 2013)

I've offered her another scenario as well, and I hope she takes me up on it.  I have a five week old doeling who is just so cute, and everyone who has seen her wants to know if she is for sale.  I had decided to keep her and breed her to my Mini Silky buck but have now offered to give her to this buyer as long as when the time comes we do breed her to my guy and I get first pick of the kids.  Could work out great for both of us, I have one less goat to keep and still get a kid from her.  We shall see.  I'm  not talking registered purebreds here, she is a mix of ND and Pygora, so not a big financial investment.  Hopefully just a way to help her get over the loss, she was very attached to him.


----------

